# Can I colour Grout?



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Hiya,
Just wondering if I added acrylic paint to grout to colour it, would it ruin the grout, and would it work? Has anyone tried it?

It would be for my fake rock build.

Thanks,
Gemma


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes its ok to add colour to it but it will make it a bit thinner obviously, but otherwise its fine.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

There are grout colours available at most DIY shops too, i have no idea of toxicity though


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

I used matt emulsion test pot paints from B&Q (99p each) :2thumb:

Jay


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Welsh dragon said:


> Yes its ok to add colour to it but it will make it a bit thinner obviously, but otherwise its fine.


Thanks, I tested out a piece of un-used polystyrene, and it seemed to work fine. 



my_shed said:


> There are grout colours available at most DIY shops too, i have no idea of toxicity though


Thanks, I checked B&Q and Wickes but they didn't have any in stock



Pendragon said:


> I used matt emulsion test pot paints from B&Q (99p each) :2thumb:
> 
> Jay


Thanks, I never thought about that, I might just get some non toxic acylic, but the test posts is a fantastic idea!


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I use childrens acrylic paints from The Range 99p a bottle and they are non toxic and dont smell.


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

Welsh dragon said:


> I use childrens acrylic paints from The Range 99p a bottle and they are non toxic and dont smell.


They don't seem to have any of what you describe. Is there a specific link?


----------

